# Cottage Cheese



## Spud (Aug 31, 2006)

What exactly does it taste like? I wanna know to prepare myself before going out and wasting money on soggy cheese.

Texture?
Taste?
How well does it sit in the stomach?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 31, 2006)

cheese curd.  

I am not a big fan of it. but the taste is acquired.  Sits in the stomach fine.


----------



## Spud (Aug 31, 2006)

What does cheese curd taste like? I've only had it before on poutine, and that probably is a poor indication of its actual taste


----------



## studen77 (Aug 31, 2006)

Do NOT eat it alone the first time. Its best to try it with fruit first (peaches, apples) or even celery. I love it either fruit, and celery too. 

I just start eating it like a month ago. I took a spoonful by itself and thought I was gonna be sick the first time.


----------



## Makram (Aug 31, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!I tired it yesterday for the 1 st time..I out half a cup with some blublerry yougurt, maby cause I wasnt hungry, I PUKED......I was so mad all my food that I worked hard to eat was all gone...I'm too sacred to taste it again


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 31, 2006)

studen77 said:


> Do NOT eat it alone the first time. Its best to try it with fruit first (peaches, apples) or even celery. I love it either fruit, and celery too.
> 
> I just start eating it like a month ago. I took a spoonful by itself and thought I was gonna be sick the first time.




I thought I was going ot be sick, but I aint it all by itself.  I ate half of it until I couldnt take it anymore and half of it later.  

The last time I ate it I chased it with water and it goes down a lot quicker, but thats still no way to enjoy food.

Ill try it again with fruit since it is supposed to make a night and day difference.


----------



## SpeedyReedy5 (Aug 31, 2006)

guys i would suggest using cottage cheese in protein  pancakes

1/2 cup cottage cheese 
1/2 cup oats
4-6 egg whites
1 scoop of protein 
blend together until you get a batter mix and then cook it up and enjoy!!!!
you cannot taste the cottage cheese at all


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 31, 2006)

Spud said:


> What exactly does it taste like? I wanna know to prepare myself before going out and wasting money on soggy cheese.
> 
> Texture?
> Taste?
> How well does it sit in the stomach?



i noticed a lot of people replied here, and some of the replies and suggestions are great, but this is the best suggestion you're going to get:

Just go out there and friggin try it and see for yourself. Everyone's likes and dislikes are different and you won't know if YOU will like it until YOU try it. 

It is silly to go by what anyone else is goign to tell you it tastes like. Cottage cheese is not that expensive, and you can buy the smallest container. Just go to the store, pick up a snack pack, and TASTE IT.


----------



## Spud (Aug 31, 2006)

Well I was expecting a more objective response. "Good" or "bad" is not really a taste.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 31, 2006)

Tastes like shit.  Does that help.  We all have different perspectives on how things taste.  What does Steak taste like?


----------



## mamaj (Aug 31, 2006)

I like it best with a couple TBS of natty pb; it goes down much easier.


----------



## Phred (Aug 31, 2006)

Spud said:


> Well I was expecting a more objective response. "Good" or "bad" is not really a taste.


It tastes like lowfat Mozzorella cheese.  I like it.  I usually let it set out to room temp.  Sometimes I will put salsa in it or mix some whey protien into it for flavor.  I have eaten it since I was a kid and never puked it up.  YMMV.


----------



## Spud (Aug 31, 2006)

Phred said:


> It tastes like lowfat Mozzorella cheese.  I like it.  I usually let it set out to room temp.  Sometimes I will put salsa in it or mix some whey protien into it for flavor.  I have eaten it since I was a kid and never puked it up.  YMMV.



That doesn't sound too bad. I think I will try it.

They sell pressed cottage cheese too. Is that basically the same thing in terms of nutrients?


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 31, 2006)

Spud said:


> That doesn't sound too bad. I think I will try it.
> 
> They sell pressed cottage cheese too. Is that basically the same thing in terms of nutrients?



It's all the same.  Only difference in any of it is milkfat.  It's all made in great big open vats and pumped into little containers ranging between 8oz. and 5lb..  It can be pressed to small curd, large curd or creamed.  If you don't like the taste, flavor it with something you like and take that into account when you total your nutrient values.  I like tomatoes and avacado


----------



## kenwood (Aug 31, 2006)

i like it. its mylast meal  i just had 1.5 cups of it haha covered in pepper


----------



## darreng (Sep 1, 2006)

The best cottege cheese recipe is to add a couple packs of splenda and a little cinnamon...it makes it taste like dessert. Cottage cheese although not very tasty on its own will absorb the taste of whatever you mix it with, like tofu does.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't know how to describe it.  The texture varies depending on curd size, but I like the curds.  Just go try it.  I don't see the need to consult a forum before you try a certain food, heh.


----------



## JGE (Sep 5, 2006)

i havent eaten it for years.

went out before and bought 5 x 250g tubs.

tried one before and i like it  

must be one of the lucky ones


----------



## JGE (Sep 6, 2006)

oh yea....had a small tub of cottage cheese last night and had some FOOKED up dreams.

if i would have known that was going to happen i would have started eating it before bed AGES ago


----------



## Spud (Sep 26, 2006)

I wass high and had the munchies. There was a tub of cottage cheese in my fridge.

First bite: GAAAHHH!!!
So I mixed in some cinnamon, sugar and peanut butter.

Second bit: GYYYAAAHHH!
I put in more peanut butter and more sugar.

Third bite: Gugh. I managed another 2 or 3 more spoonfuls before I felt like vomiting my guts out.

Cottage cheese is definitely _the_ most vile thing I've ever had. With the exception of mayo, of course.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 26, 2006)

I can't believe you guys actually eat food that makes you feel sick. I'm from Holland, we have 10,000 types of cheese and they all taste GREAT! haHA! 

Netherlands for life.


----------



## Philamonious (Sep 28, 2006)

Cant believe no one mentioned its awsome.  Plus, why is nobody having it on kippers with a bit of salad and cashew nuts, or putting a bit on your sandwich, or in your stewed steak that you have! Thinking about why people might not like it, Id guess I would turn my nose up trying to eat it the first time ON ITS OWN, or with bloody fruits.  

BTW hello peeps!


----------



## Spud (Sep 28, 2006)

Stewed steak!?!?!? That sounds just as horrible as cottage cheese by itself. I can't even begin to imagine what the combo would be like.


----------



## Philamonious (Sep 28, 2006)

I know, but what im saying is try it with something, anything. I find its nice with your dinner.



Spud said:


> So I mixed in some cinnamon, sugar and peanut butter.



What is all that about!


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Sep 28, 2006)

It taste good.  Cream cheese also taste good with apples.


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 29, 2006)

I think it is the appearance of cottage cheese that  puts most off.

First time I ate it and found I liked it was in a jacket/baked potatoe, reminded me of sour cream.

I prefer it savoury, haven't tried the sweet routine yet.

I believe cottage cheese blended is called fromage frais, and doesn't look as  nasty. Also would be better for sweet recipes (for me at least)


----------



## JimSnow (Sep 29, 2006)

What, you're gonna waste a whole dollar on a pint of cottage cheese? You're dog or cat will eat it if you don't like it.

I like the taste, subtle... like a very, very mild cheddar, or mozzarella. The texture appeals to me more. I'm a "food texture" kinda person, though. I substitute cottage cheese for ricotta in my 'famous lasagna' for the texture.


----------



## L Armstrong (Sep 29, 2006)

SpeedyReedy5 said:


> guys i would suggest using cottage cheese in protein  pancakes
> 
> 1/2 cup cottage cheese
> 1/2 cup oats
> ...



Good idea, but is it not very bland?

What would you add for flavour, other than maple syrup


----------



## Spud (Sep 29, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> What, you're gonna waste a whole dollar on a pint of cottage cheese? You're dog or cat will eat it if you don't like it.
> 
> I like the taste, subtle... like a very, very mild cheddar, or mozzarella. The texture appeals to me more. I'm a "food texture" kinda person, though. I substitute cottage cheese for ricotta in my 'famous lasagna' for the texture.



I don't have pets and my roommates hate it too.

I'm not a fan of the liquid that is associated. If it were pressed (which I might try), I might maybe use it in a sandwich if everything else in the sandwich could drown out the flavour.


----------

